# Thank You.....



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning all.

I wanted to take a moment and say THANK YOU to the Outbackers.com community for all of the help, advice, and support you have supplied during our 9+ years of Outback ownership.

About 3 months ago, my wife and I decided to sell our 28RSS because we just weren't getting out enough and could no longer justify the expense of the camper (payment, storage fee, insurance, maintenance, etc.).

We were fortunate enough to sell our camper last week, using a consignment facility in the Ashland, VA area (Commonwealth RV).

The Outback brought us years of true enjoyment and memories that will last a lifetime. Both of our children (a college freshman and a high school junior) were sad that we sold the camper, both stating that "its where we spent all of our vacations" and my wife and I were a little sad too.

The joy we experienced with our camper was facilitated in part by all of you fine folks. The first "Mid Atlantic" Outbackers rally way back in 2005 in Urbanna, VA or the second in MD were great memories for us. The assistance when our springs busted and the A/C wouldn't cut on and of course all of the great "MODS" I learned to make!

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!

Take care and happy camping!!

Jason and Karen Ellis


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We're no longer owners of an Outback, but I plan on staying around here for a LONG time...

Glad to hear the trailer sold quickly...that is always nice.

I've see that picture of you and your son on the beach for years....I'm sure he is MUCH bigger now. I laugh while looking at my avatar...that was taken when my son was around 5 years old, on the day he caught his first fish (it is in his hands) and I can't for the life of me ever consider changing it.....he is now 19 and off to college.


----------

